# Atheros AR5004g wireless adapter won't turn on



## not-e-1 (May 23, 2009)

I have a Toshiba Satellite A75 with an Atheros AR5004g wireless network adapter. I am unable to connect to my wireless network. When I use ConfigFree it tells me my Wireless Communication Switch is turned OFF. My switch is turned ON, but the little light next to the switch isn't on like it normally is. I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling it, Windows detects it, device manager says it's working properly. Tried updating drivers, tried rolling back drivers, put in my Toshiba Recovery disc, pressed the Fn F8 shortcut on the keyboard, tried restoring computer to a week ago, turned the switch off and on, turned laptop off and let it sit for 2 days, everything I can think of other than playing frisbee with it. I had this same exact thing happen about 6 months ago and was able to fix it. But, I was just getting my home network set up at that time and was having a few different issues and did a lot of troubleshooting, so I don't know what exactly fixed it last time.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Open up the case and make sure that the cable for the wireless card is seated correctly.


----------



## not-e-1 (May 23, 2009)

I turned on my laptop today and the wireless adapter light was on! I believe the issue is that of which these laptops often have. They often have a bad connection between DC-IN power jack on the system board and the system board which causes intermittent power failure. It happens to be located right next to the wireless adapter switch. I believe (I am not a computer tech, it's a guess) that the connection issue combined with the other chronic issue these laptops have, CPU heatsink gets clogged with dust and lint and over heats is causing maybe the switch to short out. I have a cooling pad that I use, but it isn't the greatest. I have wired a cooling fan out of a desk top and am now using it as an external cooling device. Hopefully it is fixed once again! I'll keep you posted. :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if you have a problem with the power jack, I suggest you do NOT continue to use the laptop! Here's an example of what happens when you leave this problem go and continue to attempt to use the machine.


----------

